# Simplicity Regent question



## *JOKER*

I was considering buying a Simplicity Regent and have a few quetions that some of y'all may be able to answer.

What do you look for in a Regent Hydro?

Why are there so few baggers?


----------



## AlbanyBob

Hmmm:

Odd I would think that there should be plenty of baggers for that tractor. I don't exactly remember what it looks like but if I am correct it is a rear engine rider.

I know if it is there is a hugh heavy weight for the front of it and by all means use it.

As far as the hydro goes. Not much to look for I woudl suggest getting a hydro instead of a gear drive model. Most of the hydros made for Simplicity smaller R.E.R and the more common Broadmoors, Landlords are made by Hydro Gear and they are pretty much bullet proof.

Let me know if this helped you if not contact me and I will look into it further for you.

Bob :cpu:


----------



## guest2

OK I'm lost. The Simplicity Regent is a tractor. Why would anyone need more than one bagger attachment? Maybe a 2bin or 3bin?

Anyway here's a link to the regent
http://www.simplicitymfg.com/regent.php


----------



## *JOKER*

Thanks for the replies, guys. 

Bob, I believe the regent is a front engined 17 hp LT. At least the local one I'm looking at is. He wants $700 and it *appears* to be in excellent shape. I just don't know how to inspect a rider and was looking for a clue.  

sixchows, I wasn't neccessarily looking for multiple baggers as much as wondering why I don't see Simplicity baggers as frequently as...say...a Craftsman or Snapper. I know these two brands mass produce in greater quantity, but I didn't think that it would be to the point of second-hand Simplicity attachments being virtually non-exsistant. In fact, in looking throughout the web, I haven't seen any Simplicity attachments...other than the Simplicity homepage...and they don't list a price.

I appreciate any and all input you or anybody has. Thanks again.


----------



## guest2

Joker

I think simple john could answer your questions a little better. I know he won a jacket in a contest simplicty had about the best looking yard. IIRC, he doesn't use a bagger. Maybe most other owner's don't either and this is why you see fewer used ones for sale?


----------



## guest

Joker: Welcome to the forum..


6C yup got a jacket from simplicity from their 'beautiful lawn contest'.. but my G/F got it... damn :furious: 


Joker: i have a prestige and the bagging system alone was somewhere around 700$

so i never really considered one... 

IMO i would not want to bag... 
I used to just cut the lawn (regular deck) and only sweep up the clippings if the grass was very thick.. maybe 2 or 3 times a summer... no sense pulling all the nutrients from the lawn with a bag... i let them go back into the lawn.


This year i put a mulching kit on my deck .. Works great and the nice thing about the mulch kit.. there is no grass chute so if you are cutting around your wifes gardens beds ect.. no clippings are shot on them. 
bagging , to me.. seems to be like pulling all of the mulched nutrients away from your lawn.. 



Ive sat on & test drove, but never owned a regent.. They appear to be like all the other simplicities... very well made heavy duty tractors... suprisingly sturdy & heavy duty for a LT.


If your point was why dont you see more attachments for that tractor, i think your original thought was correct.. they are not mass produced like a sears tractor and not as many own them so not as much need for specific attachments for that tractor.. 


But places like 
brinly hardy

http://www.brinly.com/
or agri fab
http://www.agri-fab.com/
sells accesories for all tractors... including your regent..


FYI: Snapper is now owned by simplicity, which is now owned by briggs stratton.



Welcome to the TF and...

what are you looking for in a tractor? cutting alone? 
what type & size of yard?




If i recall correctly, I think Wheely boy owns a regent..


----------



## *JOKER*

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Joker: Welcome to the forum..*


 Thanks, John. 


> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *IMO i would not want to bag...
> I used to just cut the lawn (regular deck) and only sweep up the clippings if the grass was very thick...
> 
> ...bagging , to me, seems to be like pulling all of the mulched nutrients away from your lawn.*


 I've got several shade trees on the property and I don't like raking (especially in the fall). In addition, I'm Navy and have a tendancy to miss a cut or two (due to being gone) which can leave some pretty thick clippings lines behind when I get back to 7" high grass.


> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> This year i put a mulching kit on my deck[/B]


 Do you think it would pulverize the clippings of 7" grass to the point of not needing a raking? How about fall leaves?


> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *what are you looking for in a tractor? cutting alone?
> what type & size of yard?*


 Ya gotta love this internet. It actually helped steer me away from a possible lemon. I was researching a Cub 3210 that was for sale and I read (from several different sources) that the transaxles on that model tend to go bad without warning. Unfortunately the cost of replacement or repair exceeded the value of the tractor. That's when I started to ask around about Simps. I haven't read or heard anything bad about them. In fact, it seems like of owners that are loyal to other brands even have good input about them. The quality of the machine and the cut is held in high regard. 

I just bought a house with 1/2 acre and several shade trees. It's got 2 to three inches of leaves throughout the yard and needs a good cleaning. I only assumed that a low-end LT of decent reputation and bagging capabilities is what I needed. Maybe down the road I *may* put a small blade on it for a light snow day, but not this year.


----------



## AlbanyBob

*Joker I stand corrected*

Joker:

I want to stand corrected. When I read the post the first time I was thinking of the Cornet series. That is a RER.

Please forgive me for the bad information.

I have a 12.5hp V-Twin in a Simplicity LTH. Stands for Lawn Tractor Hydro.

I bag with mine all the time but I use a turbo setup on it.

Again Sorry :worthy: for the bad information I need to read better before I start to type.

Bob


----------



## guest

joker:
to be honest.. the mulch kit does a great job.. but i end up cutting the lawn almost every 4-5 days in the growing season.. When the grass is high... it really clogs or bogs down the deck so with the mulcher.. in my opinion you have to cut a lot more often..

id heard some bad things about baggers clogging up also when the grass is high..



as for fall leaves.. the mulch kit seemed to work great for me.. i did not bother to sweep the leaves this year.. i just cut them all up.. 


The stock deck did ok for cutting longer grass; I had a lot of problems when i switched over to gator mulching blades... but stock did ok cutting taller grass.. youd probably still need to sweep it up if it were 7 inches high though.. 



As for the simplicity brand: Id never heard of one till i started looking at the Deer 245, (3 years ago) many compared the conquest to that model and when i did a side by side.. price by price comparison.. i opted to go with the prestige... a little bigger than the 245 and a lot of tractor for the money.. Granted, they are not cheap.. but some folks have old old simplicities that keep on running and they have that legendary stiping that i really like..

a member here has a pic somewhere.. of the same simplicity tractor when he was a kid and 20 or 30 years later as an adult.. 

good luck and let us know what you decide...
did you test drive the regent? its a nice LT and according to simplicity.. can take a snow blade or a single stage thrower... but from VA you probably wont need that too much..


----------



## *JOKER*

*Bob:* No worries. How does well does that blower assist work? SJ wasn't the first one to tell me baggers clog. Is that what the assist is supposed to prevent? 

*SJ:* I don't want you to think I'm a lazy troll. I did a search on this site and read about your drama with the gator blades, but you left off at it being an improvement. I didn't know if the improvement was an acceptable one, but you cleared it up. The house I buying has plenty of leaves left over from the fall (like all of them!) and they need to go away. I was considering a mulching kit for the cutting season and perhaps finding a used bagger for the leaf-season (I'm lazy  ). But if a mulcher will do it all, I'd be very happy. 




I plan on test-driving the Regent tomorrow. It's a 1997 and appears to be in good shape. Do you think it's worth $700? It has a 44" deck and a new B&S Vanguard with a no hours and a 2 year factory warranty (on engine only). 

That's why I was asking about what to look for. I'm a newb, but from what I read, the Vanguard is supposed to be commercial grade. If it had to be replaced in 7 years (with an offered warranty), I'm forced to suspect heavy use or neglect on the machine as a whole.

Questions and comments welcome.


----------



## guest

joker.. LOL it was a drama... but yup its much better now with the mulch kit... 

I believe sergeant (another member) has access to a tractor blue book he may be able to tell you the value of the regent.. 

I a mechano-feeb but it seems strange that they had to replace the motor after 7 years.. did the dealer indicate why?


----------



## AlbanyBob

Joker:

If I was in your position, having to buy a Simplicity Regent with a 44" deck and a Vanguard for $700.00  I wouldn't wait to long.

Do you know what engine is in it, 12.5, 14, 16HP Vanguards?

I have the 12.5HP V-Twin and love it.

I would be right there and offer the dealer $650.00 and see if he will take it right after the holidays. I bet he does.

And as far as the engine being replaced it could be from previous owner neglect like NO OIL. It is hard to say.

Ask that question why was the engine replaced. 

Don't wait to long or I may find that tractor for myself.    

Bob :cpu:


----------



## *JOKER*

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *I a mechano-feeb but it seems strange that they had to replace the motor after 7 years.. did the dealer indicate why? *


Nope. That'll will be part of my inquisition...or errr...inquiring this morning. 



> _Originally posted by AlbanyBob_
> Do you know what engine is in it, 12.5, 14, 16HP Vanguards?[/B]


It's a 17hp Vanguard. Is that a single or twin? BTW, does your bagger ever clog?



There's another Simp for sale, too. Though it's a 1988 5000 series, it looks to be in good shape and has a turbo bagger. $600

One of the reasons I'm looking hard at a Regent model is the 14" turning radius.  I've got (what I feel to be) a borderline LT yard due to size and trees and probably need something that's pretty manueverable. I don't know if the other models can match 14" of turn.


----------



## *JOKER*

After some looking and alot of offline help from AlbanyBob, I've decided that I'm heading out tomorrow morning and getting the Regent. It's too good a deal to turn down.

I'm pretty excited! I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## guest

congrats joker..


----------



## *JOKER*

Thanks John...and thanks for the advice.

A big thanks to Bob, too. I think I spent more time on the phone with him yesterday than he expected, but it helped tremendously. I drove away with confidence in my buy..

The engine started up with ease and held a good idle. The hydro was smooth and strong and all the rubber and plastice looked new (dirty...but new). Personally, I think she spent a good portion of her life in the weather. The paint has begun to fade, but I'll bring it back with some detailing. Fortunately, he frame and hardware looked excellent. The deck could use a blast and paint, however. While it was solid, a 6"x7" section has peeled away and started to go beyond flash rust. The bearing were tight and the belts in good condition, too.


----------



## guest

dirty? it looks pretty good to me.. congrats..

you gotta put some cghrome on that baby!!!

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=73694>


----------



## jodyand

He has the black hub caps it would look better with the chrome ones. Congrats Joker you have a good one there.


----------



## *JOKER*

Aww shucks.....thanks, y'all. I don't know about plain chrome moon caps, but I reckon I'd sport a set of Spreewells if I come across some. :barf: 

Take a look at my rear:


----------



## AlbanyBob

*Sweet Joker*

Ray (Joker)

What a nice looking tractor that is. If I didn't know any better I would have to say that was almost new.

Now I am  at myself for not getting there first and taking it. 

How about a picture of the engine area open for us to go :crazy: over.

Nice choice Ray Congrats.

Bob


----------



## guest

joker: did they ever say what happened to theengine?

not that it matters as you got a new one..

you will really like that 14" turning radius.. my prestige has an 18 radius.. 
before the simple, i had a toro.. i was amazed at how much tighter the simple would turn..even though it was a much bigger machine.


----------



## *JOKER*

*Re: Sweet Joker*



> _Originally posted by AlbanyBob _
> *How about a picture of the engine area open for us to go :crazy: over.
> 
> Nice choice Ray Congrats.*


Thanks Bob. I'll get that pic posted in a few days!



> _Originally posted by simple_john_
> *did they ever say what happened to the engine?*


He said the engine was starved for oil. According to him, the "pressurized oil system" on the Vanguard doesn't use a pump (or a pickup tube). Prolonged running the engine at a low oil level or in a tilted attitude (i.e. side to side on a hill vs. up and down) can cause premature wear and eventually failure.

It died last fall and the prior owner traded it in at a JD dealer. The JD dealer sold it as-is to a mower shop. The shop owner bought it because he had an engine sitting on the shelf that he thought would fit. He was wrong, however, as the oil filter for the Simp's Vanguard was positioned differently than his off-the-shelf engine. At that point, he ordered a 17 hp crate Vanguard from B & S and dropped it in the tractor...hence the 2 year warranty. :fineprint

Now I don't know how much a 17 hp single cylinder Vanguard costs, but assuming that he gets 25% to 30% off of retail, I'm guessing he *had* to have paid near my tractor purchase price for the engine alone.....or not.


----------



## guest

*Re: Re: Sweet Joker*



> _Originally posted by *JOKER* _
> *
> Now I don't know how much a 17 hp single cylinder Vanguard costs, but assuming that he gets 25% to 30% off of retail, I'm guessing he had to have paid near my tractor purchase price for the engine alone *


I was thinking that myself.. great deal...


----------



## *JOKER*

One thing I failed to mention was this LT doesn't have the full width rollers on the deck. They didn't start that on the Regent model until later. That sort of bummed me out. 

I'm hoping that the next few weeks are dry because I'm really anxious to see what a mulching kit does to those leaves! 

Kinda excited, actually! :nerd:


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

why buy caps I put blaupunkt speaker covers on and they fit perfect in front but on back tape keeps em on.


----------



## REK

*JOKER* said:


> I was considering buying a Simplicity Regent and have a few quetions that some of y'all may be able to answer.
> 
> What do you look for in a Regent Hydro?
> 
> Why are there so few baggers?


----------



## REK

I have a Regent hydro 14 with bagger and a 40" blower of which has been used only once this machine is awesome, heavy duty, but I now have a smaller lawn and want a 32" rear engine, and I will definitely go for another Simplicity


----------

